# 18 ft Lund SSV



## Heroonk (Aug 26, 2007)

Would a 40 hp 4 stroke Honda be adequate? I am not interested go 40 mph , just able to plane and be steady. Probably too old to buy a boat anyway. Thanks


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

I own that exact "older" model ssv and 40hp will do everything you need a boat that size to do.
(except keep ya dry in 1'-3's on the big water)


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

I would certainly think so. I have a 40 Mercury four stroke on my 16.5' Lund, with a lot of extras on the boat, and it does great job. No problem getting on plane, and it will scoot along about 32-34 mph.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Are you pulling the plug on a new boat? If you are at least move to the 50 for another $500. The 40 works great on my 16.5 as well but your going to be a bit wider and could probably use a bit more.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Also(down the road)when the boat is sold(by someone?), a "smaller" hp motor might severely limit the prospective buyers. A four stroke 40 is going to be heavier than a two stroke and thus have less capability at wot speed-wise IMHO. That said, I had a 17 ft all-species aluminum with a 50 on it-it was very "marginal" on the "big water" with more than just me in it!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I had a 40 hp on my Tracker Pro-V 17. It's actually 17'6" L x 72" W, it didn't have power tilt which limited performance but honestly the motor wasn't big enough. Most days I have 2 people in the boat. I upgraded to a new 60 HP 4 stroke last year and what a difference. The performance is unbelievable and the fuel economy is much better. The 60 doesn't work nearly as hard as that 40 did so the fuel consumption is fantastic. The performance was especially miserable in rough water without having adequate power to be able to lift the bow to handle the waves.

If it were me, I'd go with a 60. If you plan on keeping the boat long term be sure to get what you want. I had that 40 hp on my boat from 1994 to 2016, almost 23 years and I regretted not upgrading to the 60 with power tilt almost from the start. One thing for sure is if you don't get enough motor from the start it's usually too expensive to replace later.

I'm 65 years old so don't let age stop you. If you worked all your life and you have the means, go for it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Put the biggest on the boat will take......or 1 step down. Great for resale and you won't be sorry


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Heroonk said:


> Would a 40 hp 4 stroke Honda be adequate? I am not interested go 40 mph , just able to plane and be steady. Probably too old to buy a boat anyway. Thanks


I know from first hand experience...no way that 40 will get you on plane...no way...go at least a 75 or bigger...whats the boat call for?..Im sure its no where near a 40...Lunds are one of the heaviest boats out there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> I know from first hand experience...no way that 40 will get you on plane...no way...go at least a 75 or bigger...whats the boat call for?..Im sure its no where near a 40...Lunds are one of the heaviest boats out there.


I must agree the smoker 17.6 I have is rated for a 135 and I have a 115 on it 45 mph tops with a stainless prop


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If able,I would go with the max hp rated for the boat. Not just re-sale but over all performance...


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

This particular boat is no more then a huge aluminum row boat.... no carpeting, wood floors, decks, etc. and only weighs 460 lbs .Max HP rating 60. MY 1650 Rebel weighs 635 lbs, and i've added 2 extra batterys, two trolling motors, electric anchor, 8 rod holders, plus all my tackle and equipment. My 40 HP Merc 4 stroke weighs 248 lbs, but with all the weight of the boat and contents, included, i have no problem getting it on plane, and running 32-34, and near 30 MPH with two people. I agree on a larger motor with some of these boats that posters have mentioned, but i still firmly believe a 40 will do you right. You just size the prop to your boats weight , and your needs, if your not concerned so much with speed

http://www.lundboats.com/boat-models/ssv-18/


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in the 'get the largest mtr you can' camp.
For resale as mentioned earlier and...
Especially if you ever plan on taking it on bigger water in which you may need to exit quickly do to incoming pop up storms. 
Nothing worse(or dangerous) than getting caught out and the lake whips up and you're trying to get in and don't have enough mtr to keep the bow up when needed.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

fastwater said:


> I'm in the 'get the largest mtr you can' camp.
> For resale as mentioned earlier and...
> Especially if you ever plan on taking it on bigger water in which you may need to exit quickly do to incoming pop up storms.
> Nothing worse(or dangerous) than getting caught out and the lake whips up and you're trying to get in and don't have enough mtr to keep the bow up when needed.


If you're talking Lake Erie, this boat is'nt really made for that kind of conditions. If it's that rough you would'nt run that hard, to begin with. I don't think this boat would be his choice for fishing Lake Erie. It should handle any bigger inland lake waters with a 40 HP.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Mrwiggler said:


> If you're talking Lake Erie, this boat is'nt really made for that kind of conditions. If it's that rough you would'nt run that hard, to begin with. I don't think this boat would be his choice for fishing Lake Erie. It should handle any bigger inland lake waters with a 40 HP.


I suppose it would be very helpful if the OP included what waters he would be fishing before opinions were given. 
No, you wouldn't be running that hard in rough water but you do need enough hp to keep the bow of the boat up in the air when trying to ride out rough water.
But still at that, for resale and mtr longevity purposes only, still think I'd go for the biggest mtr. I could. 
Bottom line to me is I can think of many more reasons to have a little more mtr than necessary than to have minimal hp that will just get me by.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Mrwiggler said:


> If you're talking Lake Erie, this boat is'nt really made for that kind of conditions. If it's that rough you would'nt run that hard, to begin with. I don't think this boat would be his choice for fishing Lake Erie. It should handle any bigger inland lake waters with a 40 HP.


Yeah yer probably right...I would still get as close to what it is rated for but I see your point.


----------



## Heroonk (Aug 26, 2007)

To be used on Erie ,been on there almost 70 yrs. I pick my days,stay a few minutes. from shore,watch weather,under 2 footers.


----------



## Heroonk (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who responded about size engine. OVER!!


----------

